Ask HN: How to effectively code with only one hand? - mlejva
======
macarthy12
Perhaps voice coding? [https://dusty.phillips.codes/2020/02/15/on-voice-
coding/](https://dusty.phillips.codes/2020/02/15/on-voice-coding/) and
[https://caster.readthedocs.io/en/latest/](https://caster.readthedocs.io/en/latest/)

------
6footgeek
Practice? My university lecturer was completely blind and it didnt stop him
teaching us very valuable principles. His seeing dog was cool as well.

